# Homeless



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm sure this topic has been brought up in the past so here it is again.  What do you think is(are) the solution(s) to the plight of the homeless?  I have heard that some cities are banning people from helping them with money.  Many of the homeless have mental health issues.  There are also many who are not far away from becoming homeless should a small check be taken away.  Personally, I don't know who is really homeless on the street and who isn't.  I have given a few dollars at times to those who I thought were homeless who gave me a good reason for needing it.  But I am by no means made of money and can't help all of the homeless out there.  So what kinds of things can be done for the homeless?  I'm talking about long range plans as well as short term.  How about homeless all over the world?  Is this a problem all over the world?


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, I think General William Booth wanted to send all London's homeless to either America or Australia and create some sort of work community for them to live and work in.  

That was maybe 150 years ago.

I think if there were a solution someone would have come up with it by now.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 1, 2016)

There is no "the" answer because of all the different causes or motivations for being homeless. In the end with anyone with any issue or predicament the goal to should to help them help themselves. To at least strive for independence and do things on their own.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Well I didn't say "the" answer.  Was trying to get opinions on different answers for different people.  Yes, it would be good to help them to help  themselves but not all of them are able to do that.  Some are able to get to the point of helping themselves.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Well, I think General William Booth wanted to send all London's homeless to either America or Australia and create some sort of work community for them to live and work in.
> 
> That was maybe 150 years ago.
> 
> I think if there were a solution someone would have come up with it by now.


We live in a society where the problems of the homeless are not a priority so there still may be solutions and maybe no one is listening to them because they just don't really care.  Everyone is just out for themselves it seems.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> We live in a society where the problems of the homeless are not a priority so there still may be solutions and maybe no one is listening to them because they just don't really care.



Good point, Ruthanne.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Well I didn't say "the" answer.  Was trying to get opinions on different answers for different people.  Yes, it would be good to help them to help  themselves but not all of them are able to do that.  Some are able to get to the point of helping themselves.



Helping one help themselves is 'a' goal not necessarily the feasible or practical reality. Because of the many economic problems exacerbating personal issues and/or problems I'd say make sure the homeless have the basics, shelter and food and build on that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Helping one help themselves is 'a' goal not necessarily the feasible or practical reality. Because of the many economic problems exacerbating personal issues and/or problems I'd say make sure the homeless have the basics, shelter and food and build on that.


I agree with that and especially when the weather is cold outside.  People have been found frozen to death.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> We live in a society where the problems of the homeless are not a priority so there still may be solutions and maybe no one is listening to them because they just don't really care.  Everyone is just out for themselves it seems.



This.  

This week I am watching a wonderful horse show.  The amount of money it must take to keep these kinds of horses and equipages boggles my mind.  I cannot imagine that kind of money.  

Some say that if the rich would share the wealth there would be no poverty, no homelessness, no hunger.  

I don't know.  I am enjoying the beautiful horses and the turnouts like I've never seen before outside of books.  I wish just one of those people would buy me just one plain old grade horse and board it for me for a year so I could ride it occasionally.  It wouldn't put even a small dent in their bank account.  But they don't owe me anything.  I would like to actually go to PA next May-June to just see the show, but that too might be way over my budget.  

Just interesting to me that while I'm thinking all these things you post about homelessness.  I'm so grateful not to be.  I came thisclose twice in my life, and yet I have a roof over my head, and my two kitties, my guitar, and food in the fridge.  Thank God.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 1, 2016)

One of the things with homelessness is why is someone homeless. Hard economic times, drug & alcohol abuse, bad decisions, out of work, etc. Homeless might just describe someone's very current status. You have to separate the hard core long term homeless with serious issues from some one simply going through bad times. You give someone the very basics ie shelter and food but they have to work on the associated issues themselves-with assistance and motivation as needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> This.
> 
> This week I am watching a wonderful horse show.  The amount of money it must take to keep these kinds of horses and equipages boggles my mind.  I cannot imagine that kind of money.
> 
> ...


I have been homeless.  I was lucky enough that someone took me in after awhile.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> One of the things with homelessness is why is someone homeless. Hard economic times, drug & alcohol abuse, bad decisions, out of work, etc. Homeless might just describe someone's very current status. You have to separate the hard core long term homeless with serious issues from some one simply going through bad times. You give someone the very basics ie shelter and food but they have to work on the associated issues themselves-with assistance and motivation as needed.


Sometimes a person is homeless because of all the above.  I don't know what a hard core homeless is with serious issues-maybe someone who can't care for themselves because of psychosis perhaps?  It's hard to know what to do with such persons.  When I was homeless I was just going through bad times and got myself out of that and after awhile started working.  Hunger and a place to sleep can be good motivators for some but not for others.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Good point, Ruthanne.


Thanks.  There are those out there, though, who are truly trying to help the homeless.  Those that run the soup kitchens and shelters.  In my city there are many churches that have free dinners almost every night of the month and also a food bank to get food once a month.  There is also a place to get free fresh  produce but I'm not sure where that is.  So, there are some good souls trying to make sure no one starves.

I know there is some emergency free housing for people who formerly had drug and alcohol addictions and one of them lives in the apartment place where I live.  Not everyone is eligible for that, though.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

"Hardcore" is inappropriate when describing homeless people.  "Long-term" homelessness can happen when people are turned out from mental hospitals either because the hospitals close or the person can no longer afford to stay there.  Unsupervised, off their meds and with no one to see that they take them or even can buy them, they are basically just out in the cold, literally, unable to provide for themselves.  

It's hard to get a job if you have no address; how do you get an address if you don't have a job?  It's a vicious circle.  

Maybe one way to help is what you posted about earlier, giving handouts.  But that doesn't always really help, and sometimes harms, if they don't go buy food but buy drink or drugs (although how they could buy drugs with the typical $5-10 handout is beyond me!).  It can also be dangerous to the person giving the handouts.

Maybe the best thing is to give money to the Salvation Army and other groups who run soup kitchens and shelters.  I read years ago about the Salvation Army in London taking blankets and KFC to people who were living under a bridge, I think.  The Salvationists know their community and the people they serve and know best how to use the money given them (they definitely don't buy drink and drugs!). They have a long long history of street ministry and even have training colleges where they learn how to do their ministries.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> "Hardcore" is inappropriate when describing homeless people.  "Long-term" homelessness can happen when people are turned out from mental hospitals either because the hospitals close or the person can no longer afford to stay there.  Unsupervised, off their meds and with no one to see that they take them or even can buy them, they are basically just out in the cold, literally, unable to provide for themselves.
> 
> It's hard to get a job if you have no address; how do you get an address if you don't have a job?  It's a vicious circle.
> 
> ...


I like the Salvation Army!  They helped me out a few times, too.  I am very thankful for having a roof over my head today for me and my babies.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 1, 2016)

There has to be a complete national overhaul in the US regarding the homeless. But no one can collectively figure out how to begin to pay for it. There needs to be free and easily accessible mental services and outreach including medications. If you have to take two buses to get to the clinic and the voices in your head say you can't go out today...Or you need your meds now and the waiting list is three months for services. There's a bad situation ready to happen.

The system fails people with even moderate physical disabilities. Not enough clinics to go around and marginal care even then. Maybe you want to be self-supporting but many jobs are closed to you. There needs to be daycare and educational services in place. There are people who want to work but lack skills and education to better themselves. Figure in if they have children and can only work for minimum wage, they're stuck in a cycle of poverty.

Building more state funded housing and keeping those buildings safe. Oh and treatment programs for alcohol and drug abuse...methadone clinics and ongoing out patient services. Transportation needs to be available. So it's a many headed monster that needs to be fought to eradicate or even minimize homelessness. It's a big problem by where we live. They have shelters that can be more dangerous than sleeping on the street.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> There has to be a complete national overhaul in the US regarding the homeless. But no one can collectively figure out how to begin to pay for it. There needs to be free and easily accessible mental services and outreach including medications. If you have to take two buses to get to the clinic and the voices in your head say you can't go out today...Or you need your meds now and the waiting list is three months for services. There's a bad situation ready to happen.
> 
> The system fails people with even moderate physical disabilities. Not enough clinics to go around and marginal care even then. Maybe you want to be self-supporting but many jobs are closed to you. There needs to be daycare and educational services in place. There are people who want to work but lack skills and education to better themselves. Figure in if they have children and can only work for minimum wage, they're stuck in a cycle of poverty.
> 
> Building more state funded housing and keeping those buildings safe. Oh and treatment programs for alcohol and drug abuse...methadone clinics and ongoing out patient services. Transportation needs to be available. So it's a many headed monster that needs to be fought to eradicate or even minimize homelessness. It's a big problem by where we live. They have shelters that can be more dangerous than sleeping on the street.


Fur, yes, all of the things you mentioned are needed.  The politicians are always talking about helping the middle class, well that's good but what about the homeless?  They need all the help they can get.  I think Bernie Sanders has mentioned them.  Like you said, they need good treatment programs for mental illness as well and follow up care all the time.  Maybe if they would take some of the billions of dollars they give to other countries and help our own people on the streets it would get better.  There are so many who are stuck in the cycle of poverty and just can't get out.  Education is the answer for some but not all.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2016)

Interesting articles:



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/07/homelessness-united-state_n_7185522.html


http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/02/housing-first-solution-to-homelessness-utah


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2016)

Many people are just a paycheck or two away from being homeless.

I've never been homeless, but I've been very, very, very cash strapped a couple of times.  I'm thankful every day that I have a roof over my head, food in the fridge and enough money to take care of myself and my doggie.  So many people are not as fortunate as I.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Interesting articles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for those articles.  They are really good.  There has been a lot done for the homeless in certain cities depending on funding and grants.  It's important for that funding to keep being made available.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Fur, yes, all of the things you mentioned are needed.  The politicians are always talking about helping the middle class, well that's good but what about the homeless?  They need all the help they can get.  I think Bernie Sanders has mentioned them.  Like you said, they need good treatment programs for mental illness as well and follow up care all the time.  Maybe if they would take some of the billions of dollars they give to other countries and help our own people on the streets it would get better.  There are so many who are stuck in the cycle of poverty and just can't get out.  Education is the answer for some but not all.



I have posted the same thing and gotten reamed out for it.  But I stand by it.  

Methadone clinics aren't free, and if you don't have insurance you have to pay out of pocket.  And they take TIME.  Not to just go get your dose, but to meet with a counselor, to attend support groups, to do more than just gulp and go.  Which is better than nothing, but it is an investment of time and money.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

Methadone clinics aren't free, and if you don't have insurance you have to pay out of pocket.  And they take TIME.  Not to just go get your dose, but to meet with a counselor, to attend support groups, to do more than just gulp and go.

That's a good point, they need to make methadone as well as psych meds far more accessible along with outpatient services. If you have no access to transportation and/or would have to choose bus fare or eating that day...Getting to a distant clinic might prove too difficult. Then the person slips back into drugs or is forced to go off their meds. There has to be a better way.

I could go down to a bus stop right now and come home with a fix rather easily. But trying to get my prescriptions right now is all but impossible. If that doesn't show how screwed up US healthcare is. Never mind how badly the "War on Drugs" failed. Yes, take all the money being channeled into that and use it to fix the health care system, now there's a great idea.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

I read an article which claimed that as much as fifty percent of homeless people suffer from significant brain injury.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

That's interesting.  I wonder what happened to the people who got their brains injured.  It makes sense, though.  It would be hard to function well in that state.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That's interesting.  I wonder what happened to the people who got their brains injured.  It makes sense, though.  It would be hard to function well in that state.



I think many are vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I think many are vets.


That makes sense!


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jun 3, 2016)

Public Awareness.  
So many people are quick to assume the homeless "want to be homeless, it's their choice so let them be".  False.  Homelessness is vast and touches all walks of life even more now with this nasty economy down turn.
We need to stop generalizing and understand there are so many reasons why people are homeless and that there has to be a huge variety of programs out there to help the homeless.  Of course this ends up being public funding but good gracious... one day it could be a someone you know personally that has ended up homeless.  I can't imagine anyone taking away my right to donate to the homeless person I wish to help.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 3, 2016)

I remember at my old job there was a sign put up one day..." One of our employees is about to become homeless, please help". That illustrates what big corporate has done to workers. Back in the day if you were working at an average job, if things got rough they might find you a bunch more hours you could work. Nowadays they have set available hours. Even if you work there all they can do is ask your co-workers to pass the hat.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 3, 2016)

You are right when you say there are MANY reasons these people are homeless.  Some prefer to live that way, some are addicts, some are mentally ill and some are just passing through during economic down-times.  But, there are also those few that make a living this way.  I know, for a fact, several journalists have gone under-cover downtown and have mixed with these people and done some research.  There are a few - in every city - that pan handle on the corner then walk a few blocks, at the end of the day, get in a big fancy car and drive home to their nice house in the suburbs.  

My issue with all of this is - how do you know???  You want to help but your money goes for drugs or cigarettes or gasoline to get home.  Someone suggested that they always donate actual food - buy them a meal.  If they refuse, they probably don't need it.  It is a hard call to make.

I like the suggestion about the Salvation Army.  I know someone who was helped significantly by them.  I also know that United Way has had its issues but they require every non-profit that belongs to their group to file massive reports every year and prove they are who they say they are.  The worst of this are the Veterans-that is truly sad.  I am hoping that my husband and I can get involved in some kind of Veterans aid group once we are situated in retirement.  

Would love to hear about other groups that help locally.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jun 3, 2016)

I read a book some time ago and I am kicking myself for forgetting the title.  It was based on fact about a man who I believe chose to live among the homeless in a "tent town".  It was I think in Toronto, and it was a large empty lot on the water front and there were all kinds of shanty homes thrown up by the homeless and they lived there pretty much making do with what they could scrounge and steal.  This tent town was there for quite a number of years and it was basically accepted as part of the area.  What appealed to me was the fact that it was it's own community, it allowed the homeless a "place".  And the homeless governed themselves to a certain degree.  Then Sadly along came a big corporation and they protested the ugliness of the site because they were about to build near by or on the actual site.  This meant this whole community was to scattered throughout the city and became disjointed and more alone.  Many of the people from this tent town were homeless for many many different reasons.

Book is called, Down To This, Squalor & Splendour In A Big City Shantytown.  Author Shaughnessy Bishop-Stall


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Fur, yes, all of the things you mentioned are needed.  The politicians are always talking about helping the middle class, well that's good but what about the homeless?  They need all the help they can get.  I think Bernie Sanders has mentioned them.  Like you said, they need good treatment programs for mental illness as well and follow up care all the time. _* Maybe if they would take some of the billions of dollars they give to other countries*_ and help our own people on the streets it would get better.  There are so many who are stuck in the cycle of poverty and just can't get out.  Education is the answer for some but not all.



Maybe if they would take some of the billions of dollars they give to big business in the form of tax breaks, fine corporations for closing plants here and off-shoring them, crack down on corporations that...and people who...off-shore their money in tax-free accounts, they could use the considerable excess to renovate closed malls, schools, apartment buildings and hotels to provide housing for the homeless, services for those needing them, education to prepare those who are able to work.

Ah...but that would make it too easy. It wouldn't provide layer upon layer of red tape and people to administer the red tape and big bucks to pay them. Darn.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 3, 2016)

I think it's partly (at least) a case of the "haves" having no desire to share anything with the have-nots.  When I read comments on sites such as FB (including from people I know) who absolutely hate and despite the poor (forget the homeless!), many of the "haves" think the poor are poor through our own fault and that therefore we don't deserve a life.  There would be no point in giving a homeless person a home, or a job, because s/he would not appreciate it and would probably just trash it and move on.  The homeless are homeless because they are shiftless and don't want to work or live in a decent place, so we certainly don't want them moving into our neighborhood! I think that is the attitude of many of the privileged people.  Goodness knows you deserved what you get; if you didn't get a good deal out of life, it's your fault.  Because of course, as we all know, the rich who inherited their wealth and never had to work for their trust funds deserve it by right of birth.  They were handed worldly riches on a silver platter but they're not gonna hand any on to anyone outside the pale because hey -- if those people want money they need to go make it just like great-granddad who came to this country with the rags on his back and a screwdriver in his pocket and worked his way up from odd-job man to owner of Odd-Jobs, Inc., a multinational corporation trading on every stock market on earth and now run by a board of directors consisting of five great-grandsons including the ne'er-do-well drug addict who is just kept on board because his mother would die of shame if the neighbors saw him shooting up at the end of their driveway.

Sure, the great families endow chairs and buildings and scholarships, but those are for the deserving masses, not the homeless.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Interesting articles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read these articles you will see some of the good programs in certain cities that are working out for the homeless.  They just have to keep being funded and some of you have ideas on funding them, too.


----------



## ↑umop-apisdn↓ (Jun 3, 2016)

Something good needs to happen ....soon. Its getting way out of hand here. When a homeless person comes up to me and demands a dollar , not spare change mind you.... i think not and im usually right. Its hard enough taking care of yourself. I do feed someone that looks hungry to me though and thats few and far between. No $$ given to them either because im not their cig/beer enabler and that seems 90% of the prob. here. The cardboard sign that ive seen countless times on numerous corners - " Why Lie , I Need A Beer" infuriates me to no end. About 2-3yrs ago i gave this guy two dollars , he had a sign that said "insult me - 50 cents" I laid into this poor sap  because it was a long red light. I never saw him again after that stop light discussion. Hopefully he dint top himself , but i dont think so. Sometimes the truth is brutal.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, here's a clue.  Of the 34 prior post, I haven't seen anybody step up and state what THEY are going to do to help solve the issue.  Mostly just finger pointing at those "evil rich people" and "evil big corporations" or "evil Government", etc.  How much are YOU willing to pay in extra taxes to help the homeless.  How about moving some homeless folks into the un-occupied homes in your neighborhood?  Etc.  Just sayin'.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2016)

Not all homeless people spend donated money on beer or cigarettes...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Not all homeless people spend donated money on beer or cigarettes...


Thanks for posting this Gemma.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for posting this Gemma.


You're welcome Ruthanne.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, I haven't seen you step up and say what you are going to do.  I don't pay taxes, I am exempt.  I pointed out someone's articles in post #33 that are very good ideas, did you read them?  No one has called anyone "evil" but you.



(a) The evil was implicit (b) You are exempt from taxes.  How nice. I am not.  I'm in the process of sending IRS about $20k for 2015.  (c) as for doing my part, see (b).  Also, I don't think that there is a solution for the homeless, so I feel no need to propose solutions.   Are you willing to pay taxes if that money went directly to helping the homeless?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you all for your thoughtful posts on the things that can be done to make funding possible for the homeless.  The 2 articles posted by AprilT are fine examples of how a good many of major cities have greatly reduced homelessness with their programs.  If you didn't read them please consider reading them.  They really made me feel there is hope for the homeless now.  I know in my city there are programs for people who were addicted to alcohol and or drugs and homeless.  They choose the ones who they think are going to do well and give them free housing and they have the choice of some pretty nice housing.  They are tested monthly to see if they are drinking or drugging.  If they are tested positive for either they have to go into treatment but don't lose their housing.  There is at least one man living at the apt. place where I live who is in the program.  Many people where I live have donated furniture and things to him.  I gave him some jobs to do and paid him what I could.  Didn't have a lot to give him, though.  Others are helping him out now as I really can't afford to.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 3, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Well, here's a clue.  Of the 34 prior post, I haven't seen anybody step up and state what THEY are going to do to help solve the issue.  Mostly just finger pointing at those "evil rich people" and "evil big corporations" or "evil Government", etc.  How much are YOU willing to pay in extra taxes to help the homeless.  How about moving some homeless folks into the un-occupied homes in your neighborhood?  Etc.  Just sayin'.....



I'm just sayin' I don't know of any unoccupied homes in my neighborhood.  I do however have a neighbor who has a friend who is homeless who sleeps in empty houses in some neighborhood.  She has him in to stay sometimes, take a shower, she does his laundry.  I hope he is the not the one who brought bed bugs into the building awhile back. I hope he does not bring lice. 

I would not mind being taxed to build a home for the homeless but I would rather my taxes went to extending Medicaid or Medicare to everyone (yes, including me).  I would rather my taxes went to one of these than to the military (the more so because they don't take very good care of their own vets).  

Just sayin'.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 3, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I'm just sayin' I don't know of any unoccupied homes in my neighborhood.  I do however have a neighbor who has a friend who is homeless who sleeps in empty houses in some neighborhood.  She has him in to stay sometimes, take a shower, she does his laundry.  I hope he is the not the one who brought bed bugs into the building awhile back. I hope he does not bring lice.
> 
> I would not mind being taxed to build a home for the homeless but I would rather my taxes went to extending Medicaid or Medicare to everyone (yes, including me).  I would rather my taxes went to one of these than to the military (the more so because they don't take very good care of their own vets).
> 
> Just sayin'.



Thanks for your response.  Glad to see that the homeless are not really a priority for you either.    

Sorry about the bedbugs.  When I was in Home Depot yesterday I did notice that they are selling spray cans that are supposed to kill the bed bugs.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 3, 2016)

See where we live it's weird. Pander to the folks who can't afford Manhattan but the people sleeping on the street in Irvington or Newark?...Arrest them for vagrancy? Nah, just move along. But instead of safe subsidized housing, just more over-priced housing for city commuters...bastards


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

Just want to thank everyone for their ideas about things we can do for the homeless like giving them shelter and food that one person pointed out.  Those are the most important things.  Then the rehab programs and medical care are also very important like many have said.  As elderly and disabled many of us are tax exempt, at least I am.  Some of us do things in private to help others and don't tell anyone about it, too.  

So, if any of you who have come to this thread recently want to add what he or she would do in order to help the homeless go ahead.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2016)

I have been homeless. If I had not received help I would not have a PHD, and be in the position to be a psychotherapist and work with vets and refugees, as I currently do. Living in Canuckistan, I already pay higher taxes than the majority of my 

American neighbours. However, tax me again if it will help the homeless. What have I done for them lately? Are they a 
priority for me? Well, I have donated food, clothing, and supplies to the local homeless shelter. I have donated my services to


counsel peeps going through hard times. One lady stayed with me for two months until she could accrue enough money to get an apt. It is convenient to label all homeless with the unfortunate few who scam the system. That way, it absolves us from 

giving a damn. For some I guess, compassion is just too expensive. It is far easier to sail the good ship self righteous, and apply blame. I actually know homeless people---I have met many over the years. The majority are good folks, who want the same as the rest of us. Almost half of them are vets.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I have been homeless. If I had not received help I would not have a PHD, and be in the position to be a psychotherapist and work with vets and refugees, as I currently do. Living in Canuckistan, I already pay higher taxes than the majority of my
> 
> American neighbours. However, tax me again if it will help the homeless. What have I done for them lately? Are they a
> priority for me? Well, I have donated food, clothing, and supplies to the local homeless shelter. I have donated my services to
> ...


Thank you for what you have done for the homeless Shali!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 4, 2016)

Shalimar, you obviously feel passionate about the plight of the homeless,  but just because some of us don't support homeless charities, doesn't mean that we lack compassion.  None of us can solve all the world's problems but we do something for charities that are closer to ourselves.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2016)

Capt, I hear you, and I have no problem with you. My beef is with those who malign both the homeless, and those who are looking for ways and means to help them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Capt, I hear you, and I have no problem with you. My beef is with those who malign both the homeless, and those who are looking for ways and means to help them.


Sorry but I don't understand what you mean here.  For one thing I don't know what malign means.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2016)

Ruthanne, malign means to criticise, or put down.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, malign means to criticise, or put down.


Thanks.  I could have looked it up but was just too tired.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 4, 2016)

I hope I didn't sound critical of those who are genuinely homeless.  I've had no direct or indirect experience of being homeless and it's easy to be cynical when you encounter those who are in effect 'professional beggars'.  I've worked in several cities where they were a considerable menace.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2016)

Capt, I don't think your post was critical.


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2016)

Some of the homeless prefer it to be homeless. That being said, I am a sucker for some of these people. Generally, I will give a man or lady on the street corner a dollar or two. I am aware that some (most) of the homeless do not use the money as it is intended to be used, but if I hit 1 out of 10, then I am OK doing it. San Francisco used to be known as the homeless capital of the U.S. Having lived and visiting Cleveland many, many times, that city has to be in the top ten of having homeless people walk the streets. Like others, I have no answer. The last report that I read stated that there are about a half million homeless in the U.S. I would have thought the number would have been higher. 

Our church opens their doors on really cold nights and they each get a hot dish and a sleeping bag to cozy up for the night in our all purpose room. I think that we have had as many as 15 people on one evening. Our church is not located in center city, so the homeless has to look to find us. We do get repeats. In the morning, they are offered to be taken to the Salvation Army where they can shower and get a fresh change of clothes. Some of these people have very interesting stories to tell.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> There is no "the" answer because of all the different causes or motivations for being homeless. In the end with anyone with any issue or predicament the goal to should to help them help themselves. To at least strive for independence and do things on their own.



This is a major point missed in most plans for aiding the homeless. Though the circumstances for homelessness varies from one individual to another, we are seeing a lot of our vets whom are becoming homeless. Our  homeless are/should be a major concern for" us" all, but our vets in particular, should become the primary concern of everyone. We called, they responded, now they are calling, tis time for "us" to respond. Please do not misconstrue, there should be no human being without food and/or a proper home, healthcare, and educational opportunities..


----------



## BobF (Jun 6, 2016)

And for some homeless, that is the way some like it and being pushed into shelters or 'homes' is just too much for them.   One place I lived was where there were transient that were there in the summer, gone for the winter, back again next summer.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 6, 2016)

BobF said:


> And for some homeless, that is the way some like it and being pushed into shelters or 'homes' is just too much for them.   One place I lived was where there were transient that were there in the summer, gone for the winter, back again next summer.




This is so true.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jun 6, 2016)

oldman said:


> Some of the homeless prefer it to be homeless.



Please cite your sources and the facts that support your statement. I'd be interested to know and certain that many others would as well. SMH!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Georgia, QFT.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, malign means to criticise, or put down.



It's actually a lot stronger than that.  It's to speak evil of someone, defame, slander, libel, vilify ... it's related to "malignant".


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I hope I didn't sound critical of those who are genuinely homeless.  I've had no direct or indirect experience of being homeless and it's easy to be cynical when you encounter those who are in effect 'professional beggars'.  I've worked in several cities where they were a considerable menace.



Why is it easy?  Is it also easy to distinguish between the professional beggars and the amateurs?  Are the professionals the ones who beg for money?  

I really want to know how you tell the difference because I can't.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Guitarist, I am an English teacher's daughter. I done bad, bring on the grammar Nazi's, I will go quietly! Lolol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Guitarist, I am an English teacher's daughter. I done bad, bring on the grammar Nazi's, I will go quietly! Lolol.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 7, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Why is it easy?  Is it also easy to distinguish between the professional beggars and the amateurs?  Are the professionals the ones who beg for money?
> 
> I really want to know how you tell the difference because I can't.



Neither can I, but I never give money to beggars of any description.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2016)

I always buy a copy of The Big Issue when I am in the city. It is a project that has helped disadvantaged and homeless people for some 20 years. It began in the UK and also took on out here.




> *The Big Issue magazine celebrates 20 years of changing lives in Melbourne*
> 
> June 7, 2016 12:00am
> Rebecca David
> ...


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jun 7, 2016)

We here do have homeless facilities, a number of them to be honest and still we have homeless living on the street.  Why?  I don't know, I believe part of the reason is we are still lacking in space, and the other may be because some homeless don't want to go to a facility of any sort, or do not know any better and stay on the street.
The real sad part about being homeless here is we have such long winters and the cold weather dips below 20C often and still there are homeless bundled up living on the street.
Myself personally can't afford to give a ton to the homeless but I have on and off throughout my life time given an individual cash.  What they do with it is their business and if it's getting them by for another day so be it.  What I do in my personal life is my choice as well.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2016)

Good for you fishful. There but for the grace of God/luck go any of us.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Good for you fishful. There but for the grace of God/luck go any of us.



Yes, Shali -- so many people don't get that.  A couple of strokes (or even one) of really bad luck could leave pretty much any of us out there.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2016)

Butterfly, as long as people equate money with "righteousness," the pull up your socks, you loser, mentality will blind many to the harsh realities of homelessness. For some, it is only two paychecks, or one more beat down away.


----------



## Wildfire (Oct 17, 2016)

A few years ago we became homeless , we were in our mid 50's at the time .. we became homeless for trying to do the right thing , something 
I would do all over again , it's a shock to your entire being , it's traumatizing to say the least , it's very scarey especially trying to find a place to rest for awhile because sleep does not come easy , your always on the move , the noise out on the streets is like no other , you hear it all .. 
I'm here to tell you if you become chronically homeless you are going to also develop some serious mental issues if you don't already have them .. there are so many reasons , so many stories , you'd be amazed by who some of the homeless are , alot of them collage graduates..
It's a struggle to say the least , homelessness is a very hard thing to recover from , one thing I learned from being homeless , No Oneed 
is Immune from it ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2016)

Wildfire said:


> A few years ago we became homeless , we were in our mid 50's at the time .. we became homeless for trying to do the right thing , something
> I would do all over again , it's a shock to your entire being , it's traumatizing to say the least , it's very scarey especially trying to find a place to rest for awhile because sleep does not come easy , your always on the move , the noise out on the streets is like no other , you hear it all ..
> I'm here to tell you if you become chronically homeless you are going to also develop some serious mental issues if you don't already have them .. there are so many reasons , so many stories , you'd be amazed by who some of the homeless are , alot of them collage graduates..
> It's a struggle to say the least , homelessness is a very hard thing to recover from , one thing I learned from being homeless , No Oneed
> is Immune from it ...


I hear ya.


----------



## Robusta (Oct 19, 2016)

Most of the homeless are that way by choice. Mental Health is the major reason, but the choice not to take advantage of shelter is still free choice.  I realize that I live in Nirvana compared to many people. In my area no one NEEDS to spend a night without shelter or a day with out a meal.  Many do, but once again food and shelter are available for any that want it. 

There is no answer and in my mind not really a problem. I am not willing to throw more tax dollars at a problem with no answers. Most of the funds would be used up in support and administration, with a mere pittance being used for direct aid.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2016)

I agree that many of the hardcore homeless do have some sort of mental illness and tend to be loners that prefer living on the fringe of society rather than in a shelter.  I don't often see those fellas panhandling, most of them have a VA or SS check and or they attempt to make a little money recycling cans or scrap metal.

Most of the panhandlers I see in my area are younger.  Some appear to be well dressed with nice haircuts and appear to be hustling a couple of bucks.  The majority of them look pretty rough as though they may have an alcohol or drug problem.

In my area I also see many "average" people who just had a rough time keeping it all together.  I'm amazed and saddened by the number of people I see that spend nights sleeping in cars and trucks at our local Walmart.  It appears to me that many of these people have jobs but just can't scratch together the couple thousand dollars it takes to get into an apartment so they can start over.

I give through our local soup kitchen when I can.  They have a "closet" and can always use socks, gloves, hats, sweatshirts, etc...  They also accept grocery store gift cards that they use to round out the food that they get from the food bank.

I really don't think that it is a problem that the government can solve or that will ever be eliminated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 19, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree that many of the hardcore homeless do have some sort of mental illness and tend to be loners that prefer living on the fringe of society rather than in a shelter.  I don't often see those fellas panhandling, most of them have a VA or SS check and or they attempt to make a little money recycling cans or scrap metal.
> 
> Most of the panhandlers I see in my area are younger.  Some appear to be well dressed with nice haircuts and appear to be hustling a couple of bucks.  The majority of them look pretty rough as though they may have an alcohol or drug problem.
> 
> ...


If you look over this thread you will see that there have been successful programs that have helped the homeless.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Most of the homeless are that way by choice. Mental Health is the major reason, but the choice not to take advantage of shelter is still free choice.  I realize that I live in Nirvana compared to many people. In my area no one NEEDS to spend a night without shelter or a day with out a meal.  Many do, but once again food and shelter are available for any that want it.
> 
> There is no answer and in my mind not really a problem. I am not willing to throw more tax dollars at a problem with no answers. Most of the funds would be used up in support and administration, with a mere pittance being used for direct aid.



You ever BEEN inside one of those shelters?  Many, especially women and families, feel safer on the street.  And I  don't think most of the homeless are that way by choice.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 19, 2016)

_"Hawaii News Now presents "No Room in Paradise," an intimate look at the struggle of homeless life in Honolulu. Follow families and individuals from sidewalks and streets to subsidized housing as they tell their stories of how and why they became homeless.
 Take a journey through the worst homeless crisis in America during this 90-minute special documentary. Please watch this Wednesday, October 19 at 8pm on KGMB."_

this was on Facebook.  As you might expect Hawaii has the highest homelessness rate in the US.  I tried to copy a link but that didn't work
Mahalo


----------



## Robusta (Oct 19, 2016)

I spent the last year driving a medicab, guess who I carry. I go to long term motels, emergency apartments, secure shelters,etc, so I see a real good cross section of the hard life. I transport folks and their  garbage bag of clothes to residential treatment, I carry folks from residential treatment home.

  I have this one girl,she is a sweet heart,My heart bleeds for her, pregnant junkie,I carry her sixty miles one way to get her methadone, drop her at her house, two days later pick her up at the shelter with a broken arm,her boyfriend broke it, carry her for methadone, and the cycle rolls on and on.  

My point is that we have systems public private and of faith that all provide services. Folks must avail themselves of these programs.  Big problem is government programs rightfully require paper work, and if the homeless have a common trait I think it would be paranoia 

The homeless have  been a segment of society from the beginning, the human condition cannot be cured


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 20, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> _"Hawaii News Now presents "No Room in Paradise," an intimate look at the struggle of homeless life in Honolulu. Follow families and individuals from sidewalks and streets to subsidized housing as they tell their stories of how and why they became homeless.
> Take a journey through the worst homeless crisis in America during this 90-minute special documentary. Please watch this Wednesday, October 19 at 8pm on KGMB."_
> 
> this was on Facebook.  As you might expect Hawaii has the highest homelessness rate in the US.  I tried to copy a link but that didn't work
> Mahalo



Warm weather states are frequently home of more homeless. Hawaii being an Island makes it tough to travel/move. I can see getting 'stuck' in a bad position in Hawaii especially just because of geography.


----------



## drifter (Oct 21, 2016)

I too was homeless a time or two in my life. I was young, hitch-hiked to another state looking for work, slept between a chicken coop and a storage shed until I found a job. Finally moved into a shack with some migrant workers harvesting crops for several months. Sometime it is financial hardship and circumstances that makes one homeless. Sometime a desperate individual not wanting to conform.


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2016)

There need to be more programs to help families get out of the shelters, nasty motels and pay-by-the-week flophouses and into decent apartments.

Many times, the parents make enough money to pay a modest rent for a modest apartment, but have no way of getting together the ready cash for a deposit, first month's rent, deposit to turn on the electricity, water, gas.  If they can just get a leg-up, they can get into an apartment or house, keep their kids steadily in school, pay their rent and bills and slowly pay back all or some of the money "loaned" to them for deposits.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 21, 2016)

Scares the $%&* out of me. If hubby were to pass first I have no rights to this house. If it were just me scary enough but two dependent kids over the age of minor. Two dogs that scare the crap out of people and five cats. Please G-d let me die first.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Scares the $%&* out of me. If hubby were to pass first I have no rights to this house. If it were just me scary enough but two dependent kids over the age of minor. Two dogs that scare the crap out of people and five cats. Please G-d let me die first.



Wouldn't he leave it to you in his will?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 22, 2016)

Best laid plans of mice & men.


----------



## Knight (Oct 22, 2016)

Reasons for people to be homeless vary, here are a few to express an opinion on. Or not.
1.Poverty
2.Divorce 
3.Mental illness
4.Drug addiction 
5.Domestic violence
6.Run away children
7.Natural disasters


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 22, 2016)

Bus ride


----------



## Knight (Oct 22, 2016)

*Son_of_Perdition  I know what you mean about some getting uptight about making a suggestion.

In another forum this same topic was discussed and I suggested that those that wanted to get off the streets pretend to be Syrian refugees.  If that didn't work learn to say no habla English. Great way to be sent to a  sanctuary city to be housed, fed & clothed. 


Either of those would get you off the street and positioned to do as you suggest. You would be on the entitlement list able to  ask to be relocated to an area that you liked more.  *


----------

